# P60 for spouse visa - Pls help



## fsog23 (Aug 20, 2012)

My husband and I just received an email from an ECO in NY requesting that we send his latest P60. We didn't supply this in our original app because payslips / bank statements / employment contract etc show that he earns enough to meet the financial requirement. 

Our dilemma is that they have requested the original document, but my husband's company sent all P60's out via email this year so he only has an electronic version which is allowed as per the HMRC (I'm not allowed to post a URL, but info is available at their website re: electronic P60's).

What should he do? We only have 7 days to supply the document and getting an original sent from his head office will take longer than that. Can we have someone certify a copy of his P60 based on the electronic version and supply that to the ECO?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Get it stamped as authentic by someone at the payroll dept of his work and send it in. It should be accepted, with a covering note explaining only online P60s are issued by his employer.
P60 is a required document and must be included.


----------



## fsog23 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Joppa. We realise our mistake now. Cheers.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

visaguy said:


> The P60 is not always needed - it is an option. The Entry Clearance officers guidance notes state 'if available' with regard to the P60.


It says 'if it has been issued'. The OP has P60, except that it's an online version you print yourself. Hence the need to get it endorsed. ECO has specifically asked for it. The only circumstance in which P60 hasn't been issued is if the applicant is relying on 6-month employment that has started and is continuing within the same tax year. P60 is only issued at the end of each tax year if there has been some tax deducted through PAYE. If they are applying before May, P60 won't have been issued.


----------



## fsog23 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. 

The requested document has now been received by the NY office. It was addressed to a specific ECO as requested in their email to me. Does that mean that the ECO already performed the majority of checks on my application prior to requesting the P60 & was just waiting on this doc to make a final decision? I paid for priority service with my initial application so I'm hoping I'll have an answer this week. 

Do you think that's likely?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

fsog23 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> The requested document has now been received by the NY office. It was addressed to a specific ECO as requested in their email to me. Does that mean that the ECO already performed the majority of checks on my application prior to requesting the P60 & was just waiting on this doc to make a final decision? I paid for priority service with my initial application so I'm hoping I'll have an answer this week.
> 
> Do you think that's likely?


Hard to say. They have certain checks to make and if there's a missing document, the process stops. They normally reach a decision within 48 hours for priority from when they start, so hopefully you won't be kept waiting.


----------



## fsog23 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Joppa


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

phew.... I'm glad I included mine now, I only added it to the folder at the last moment and hadn't realised it was necessary, as you say - you've included bank statements and pay slips... that should be enough. 

Anyway - I'm glad I'm sitting here happy I included it, rather than kicking myself that I didn't. 

Good luck


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

visaguy said:


> I think it is highly unlikely the ECO will refuse the application based on the lack of a P60. I stand by what I say, in the FM 1.7 ECO guidance notes it clearly says if the P60 is available - only. The salary slips clearly show or should show tax being deducted on a monthly basis even if it does cross a tax year. Submission of contract of employment, salary slips, bank statements and a work reference letter and they refuse the application - hmmm a little common sense would say not, as they would be thinking the case will be overturned on appeal and they (UKBA) would have to pay the costs, which they don't like.


If P60 has been issued, you must enclose. If not, you don't. If ECO knows the applicant must have been issued with P60, as employment straddles two tax years, they will in all likelihood request one to meet the guidance. Visa refusal is unlikely.


----------

